# Bimmerfest.com to ride on board with Ken Dobson at Road Atlanta



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All -

It looks like Bimmerfest.com will be riding on board with Ken Dobson of the Chili Pepper Racing Team for the Speed World Challenge Touring race at Road Atlanta the weekend of June 27th!

The race will air on Speed Channel on July 12th. Ken has been having good runs with Chili Pepper Racing this season, so here's wishing him luck in hopefully getting to the podium.

Chili Pepper Racing, LLC was formed in 2002 to serve as a vehicle to raise monies and awareness for charities (at no cost to them) through racing. For more information about Chili Pepper Racing and the charities they help, see their website:

http://www.chilipepperracing.org/htm/home.htm


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Awesome Scott! :thumbup: I plan to stop by the Bimmerworld trailer to say hello to those guys next time I'm at VIR. James Clay (owner) runs in the Touring class. PM me with your sales pitch!



> Bimmerworld is running a 3 car BMW team for the World Challenge Touring Car series. 2003 drivers James Clay, James Sofronas, and Matt Richmond will be piloting E36-bodied cars in a run for the championship in this exciting, close field.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*A lot happening, that's for sure . . .*

I hope I will also be able to get us on Jim Osborne's car (it's the one with the car cover on it in the background of the picture above) for one race as well (the owner of Chili Pepper Racing).

I thought about contacting the Bimmerworld team, but they're already hooked up with web sites.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's a better pic of Ken's car:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Excellent...is BF still going to be on Turner's cars too?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Excellent...is BF still going to be on Turner's cars too? *


If they forget to pull the decal :eeps:

Actually, I need to work with Will Turner so more to see what other races we can get on. I think I'd like to be on his car next time.


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

Lots of room on those rockers for stickies!!! Another great pimp by Scott. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

On a lighter note it looks like they are using those (in)famous Cutter motors wheels.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

CaliJeff said:


> *
> On a lighter note it looks like they are using those (in)famous Cutter motors wheels. *


The ones off the Z4s and Audi TTs? :angel:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

CaliJeff said:


> *Lots of room on those rockers for stickies!!! Another great pimp by Scott. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> On a lighter note it looks like they are using those (in)famous Cutter motors wheels. *


:rofl:

We'll get out first look at how the decals turned out (Turner made their own). I'm thinking they'll look great.

Jim and Ken sent me a message inviting anyone that will be at the race to stop by and say 'hi'. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

CaliJeff said:


> Lots of room on those rockers for stickies!!! Another great pimp by Scott.
> 
> On a lighter note it looks like they are using those (in)famous Cutter motors wheels.


 :bawling: 

You had to remind me Jeff........

Great Job Scott!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Ken had another pretty good run in Atlanta 

(Bimmerfest decal on the rocker panel near rear wheel)


----------

